# 8N when hot will not start



## boot69nam (May 20, 2007)

Hey guys......Thanks for the help on the overheating... yep the previous owner used a large amount of sealant to stop a leak.

The 8n starts anytime after it sets and cools down. I mowed the front yard (3ac) shut my baby down and picked up the Mail. She would not start again. I was told Coil/wiring/and carb! There was no starting, nothing! It was like the battery was dead. (less than a year old) The coil I can understand but the Wiring? Carb? so if anyone has had this problem and YOU know the cure.......HELP!! Thanks


----------



## jm_mendez (May 14, 2007)

Sounds like the problrm is electrical. Jump directly to the starter. If the starter engages, check the start solenoid. If the starter doesn't engage check the starter.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

It could be vapor locked, I use to have that problem with an old Ford Truck I had.


----------



## Zukeeper (Jun 2, 2007)

if it won't turn over , it has nothing to do with the coil/carb or anything of the sort. First do what jm says and tell us what did or didn't happen


----------



## jimmustangcairo (Sep 6, 2009)

i need a better explanation of what your simptoms are in order to help you, is your problem that the starter motor wont crank over when you press the starter button, or that the starter motor will crank the engine over but the tractor wont start?


----------

